# Kann kein neuer Kundeerfassen



## Lampo (6. Feb. 2008)

Beim erfassen ein neuer Kunde erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung

"                          Der angeforderte Dokumententyp existiert nicht "

Besten Dank für tipps.


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Da scheint ein Dokumententyp in der Datenbanktabelle "doctype" defekt zu sein. Am einfachsten reparierst Du das, indem Du den ISPConfig Installer runterlädst und ein Update durchführst. das geht auch, wenn die aktuelle Version identisch mit der des Updates ist.


----------



## Lampo (7. Feb. 2008)

wie meinst du das? Du meinst den ISP*.gz nochmals herunterladen und nochmals installiere? 

Wie mache ich ein update?


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

> Wie mache ich ein Update




```
Installation Anleitung
-------------------------

Download von ISPConfig-2.2.19.tar.gz from sourceforge.net:

Installation in der  shell als root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.19.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
.........................../setup

 Der Installer erkennt auomatisch deine ISPConfig version und
führt ein  update aus.
```


----------



## Lampo (7. Feb. 2008)

Was soll ich den updaten? Ich habe die Version 2.2.19 installiert?


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

Lies noch mal was Till meinte 

Till 


> Am einfachsten reparierst Du das, indem Du den ISPConfig Installer runterlädst und ein Update durchführst. das geht auch, wenn die aktuelle Version identisch mit der des Updates ist.


----------



## Lampo (8. Feb. 2008)

Nun habe ich den update druchgeführt. Es hat nichts genützt.
Der Fehler habe ich immer noch. Danke für Tipps


----------



## planet_fox (8. Feb. 2008)

Wann ist der Fehler das erste mal aufgetreten, gleich nach der Intsallation oder erst später.


----------



## Lampo (8. Feb. 2008)

Der Fehler ist gleich nach der Installation aufgetretten.


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du den mysql Dump für ISPConfig manuell eingespielt?


----------



## Lampo (16. Feb. 2008)

Sorry, ich war in den Ski-Ferien.

Wie soll ich der mysql Dump einstellen bzw. einspielen?


----------



## Lampo (19. Feb. 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand tipps geben? besten dank


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Du sollste den SQL Dump gerade nicht einspielen. Ich habe Dich nur gefragt, ob Du es vielleicht gemacht hast, da dies Deinen Fehler erklären würde.


----------



## Lampo (20. Feb. 2008)

wie wird der SQL Dump eingespielt. ich habe die installation gemäss HowtoFroge.or gemacht.


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2008)

Der SQL-Dump wird automatisch eingespielt, wenn Du ISPConfig installierst. Man darf ihn halt nur nicht versuchen manuell zu installieren.


----------



## Lampo (21. Feb. 2008)

nun, was kann ich den noch machen das es laufen kann?


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal mit phpmyadmin in die ISPConfig Datenbank. Gibt es dort die Datenbanktabelle "doctype" und wie viele Datensätze enthält die?


----------



## Lampo (23. Feb. 2008)

die doctype tabelle ist vorhanden und beinhaltet 26 Einträgen.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2008)

Das ist ok. Welchen Zeichensatz (Kollation) hat die Tabelle doctype?


----------



## Lampo (25. Feb. 2008)

Die Tabelle hat den utf8_unicode_ci Zeichensatz.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2008)

Ok, dass ist der Fehler. Für ISPConfig muss die gesamte Datenbank Latin 1 sein. Ändere bitte mal den Charset für die ganze Datenbank und auch alle Tabellen und lass dann ein ISPConfig Update laufen.


----------



## Lampo (26. Feb. 2008)

Bei der erste installation, woher erhält die DB den Zeichensatz? 

Ich habe gedacht, sie nimmt das was vom Betriebsystem installiert wurde. Verwendet mein Betreibsystem ev. ein falsches Zeichensatz? 

Ich bin leider in Linux noch kein Profi. Wie kann ich auf Linux den zeichensatz abfragen und ev. Ändern?


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2008)

Es geht dabei nicht um den Zeichensatz von Linux sondern um den Zeichensatz der MySQL Datenbabk. Stell bitt den Zeichensatz für die ISPConfig Datenbank und alle Tabellen mittels phpmyadmin auf latin1 um und dann führe ein ISPConfig Update aus.


----------



## Lampo (1. März 2008)

Ich habe es gemacht. Leider hat es nicht funktioniert.
Der Update hat wieder auf Zeichensatz utf8_unicode_ci umgestellt.

Ich glaube ich gebe es auf......


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Mit UTF8 Zeichensatz funktioniert es auf keinen Fall. Hatte den Die Datenbank nach dem Update ins allen Tabellen einen Latin-1 Zeichensatz?


----------



## Lampo (3. März 2008)

Eben nicht der Update stellt es wieder auf UTF8 zurück.


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Hast Du auch den Charset für die Datenbank selbst geändert und nicht nur den für die Tabellen? Sieh auch mal in der my.cnf datei nach, dass dort nicht UTF-8 als Default Charset steht.


----------



## Lampo (5. März 2008)

Vielen Vielen Vielen Danke


Ich konnte endlich die Probleme lösen. Es lag tatsächlich an die konfiguration.


----------

